# What kind of Gravely do you have?



## Ingersoll444

Just a little poll to see what kind of Gravely's we have lerking out there. Come on in, and be counted Tell us what you have, and feel free to tell any storys you have about these fine tractors!!



Well being I started it, I will jump in first. 

I have two old L's One is a 1944 5hp, and the other is kinda a mid50's-mid 60's 6.6hp LI. Bolth have the 30" mowing decks. The 44 has two crossed lightweight blades just for grass, and the LI has the single HEAVY blade for chopping anything that gets under it. The 6.6 is my work horse. Needs some work, but can tackel anything. The 44 I dont use much, and am thinking of getting rid of, only becouse my tractor budjet is small, and if I want to fix the LI how I want it, money has to come from somewere.


----------



## chrpmaster

I have a 1971 C8, 64 L8 and a 63 LI (plus a parts tractor) with various attachments (2 30" mowers, 40" mower, sickle bar mower, snow blower, dozer blade and some other stuff). All of them run great and are ultra tough!

Andy


----------



## Deerehunter

I have 3 L's, one has the gear reduction wheels. 2 have to go to make room. The one w/the reduction wheels stays with me unless I find an L8 for a good price.


----------



## Ingersoll444

You know you hate to see one go, but it DOES open up the world of Gravely to a new person when you do So your not losing a tractor, your gaining another into the fold.


----------



## craftsman-man

i have a 8179-g (4 wheeler). it is a pretty good tractor. i have a 50" belly mower, 48" 2 stage snow blower, 46" snow plow,48" push broom, custom built forklift (hooks into the quick hitchs), and a curtis cab. the kohler engine is giving my problems right now but i think i will solve it.


----------



## Ronman

I have a 5660 from around 1984....40" deck and an old breaking plow from the 1968 Super Convertable that I learned to walk behind. Oh and I also have the tiller from the 1968 (these were way too small and narrow). Traded the Super Convertable 7.6 back when we were in the grass cutting business for one of the Pro Masters that we had. The first one was a 16 h.p. 50" and the second was a 19h.p. twin cylinder. I think the 16 was around an 83 and the 19 was probably an 84 or 85.

Ron


----------



## Ronman

Oh I stand corrected the 5660 was from around 1980-81.


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Ronman. Its always great to have another Gravely fan here . Feel free to post questions about your equipment here and I will be glad to help out in any way I can.


Andy


----------



## Ronman

Thanks Andy, Those old Gravely's still get to me after all these years.........lol........

Ronman


----------



## chrpmaster

Obviously they get to me too. Especially since thats all I use around my house. In fact after I get done here I am going out to mow the grass with my 1964 L8 walk behind with sulky (yes I'm lazy). 

I use it year round mowing the grass, bushhogging and sickle bar mowing then snowblowing in the winter. 

Andy


----------



## al b

I first bought a red 430 with a 50" deck back in 2003, I wanted a back up tractor to my JD 312, I liked it so much that when I saw another 430 in the paper I went see it and bought it too. It's a yellow one and it came with a deck and plow. Then a couple of years ago a I fixed a lift gate for a guy and he gave me my second yellow 430 and it came with a deck and plow. Yesterday I picked up a LI with a 30" mower, it has 1 blade, that has been sitting a few years in a open shed. I'm doesn't want to start. I'm getting an inter meting spark. And the carb keeps dripping.


----------



## chrpmaster

Sounds like the float is sticking open in the carb. You may need to take it off and clean it out or rebuild it. Kits are available online from Richards http://www.gravelyparts.com/

and Dave Antram http://my.stratos.net/~jimkf/page7.htm

You also may need to file the points to get a good spark. Just take off the 4 screws on the face plate of the magneto and you should see the points. Gently file. reinstall the face plate and try it out.

Let us know how this works for you.

Andy


----------



## al b

Thanks Andy, I got it running this afternoon I used sandpaper on the points and gap them to .015 and it worked. I think I need a stater clutch, sometimes it misses.


----------



## chrpmaster

Thats good new Al. Its always nice to get one of these old girls fired up and running. 

As far as the stater clutch I would mess with it unless it stalls out on you while working it. These tractors run best when they are run frequently so if it has set for a while it might take a while until it smooths out. 

I have several L's and am always tempted when I see one nearby for sale. But my problem is that if I get another one they won't get enough use to stay running well. I parked one at my Dad's place and I use it several times a year with the sickle bar mower to keep his lanes and bottom ground mowed down. The first time I get it started in the spring it always runs rough but then smooths out as it gets heated up. The rest of the summer it starts and runs fine.

Andy


----------



## Error401

I recently inherited a stable of Gravelys. The oldest is a Model C Custom Convertible with a couple of attachments (30" rotary, 42" sickle bar, rotary plow, riding sulky, and a util cart). This one has been in my family for as long as I've been sucking wind. This past weekend I got it running (though it's been garage kept since it was bought by my grandfather), and it's probably been 10 years since it was last fired up. Believe it or not, all it took was fresh gas, a new plug, and shining up the points, and it fired up on the first pull. I'll have to do some research on the serial number to find the exact age. Just yesterday I bought the snow plow from a gentleman here locally, and will be using it to maintain a half a mile of driveway where I now live.

The other two Gravely's are 8125's. One has the 48" mower deck and the turning brakes. The other has a one armed front end loader my father and I built from plans another fellow designed here locally. 

Here's the loader and my dad shortly after we finished it:









I have been using the 8125's a bunch, and now that the C is running again, it'll get a bunch of use as well.


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Error401! Also welcome to the Gravely family. Sounds like you have some good ones. If you need any manuals or other info just ask. Stop back often and join in the conversations.

Andy


----------



## Error401

Thanks Andy. I already found oldgravelys.net and have downloaded most of what I need, and some that I want. I think I'm going to fabricate a stump grinder and the power barrow attachments.

Whitt


----------



## chrpmaster

Sounds like you must have some serious skills to fab up those attachments. Keep us updated on your progress. Maybe post pics of the process that goes into making these attachments.

Andy


----------



## TexasT

I have a few. 

Four Wheel 8128
Commercial 12
5665 Professional
OLD L

I sold my newer(haha newer as in sixties and early seventies) L tractors several years ago when I moved. Just the ones I kept are quite bulky.


----------



## retromotors

I'm currently tryin' to breathe life back into a circa '62 - '63 LI walk behind.

Also have a 8163-B 4-wheeler that's waiting its turn. Pretty good shape except for a lunched connecting rod. 

Since the poll only allows one vote, I opted for the 2-wheeler. The _*real deal*_!


----------



## chrpmaster

Welcome aboard retro

Keep us updated on your restoration as you make any progress. maybe start a new thread and document your progress. As always we love pictures

Andy


----------



## Carl in CT

I'm still trying to figure out what I have :dazed:
It appears to be a mid 60's L but I think there are some borrowed parts so it's a little tricky. Just got it running yesterday, still some adjustments to do. I'll get some pics soon.


----------



## polarlys

Hi all, I have a Pro 20 four wheeler. Runs like a bandit and mows like a workhorse. Just had a new PTO clutch installed and all is back in order. Great machines. Think I might like to find an older 2-wheeler to play with. Just thinking out loud, but just maybe.

Thanks ,

Roger in NJ


----------



## GravelyNut

Bag of potato chips. No one can have just one.


----------



## chrpmaster

GravelyNut said:


> Bag of potato chips. No one can have just one.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Carl in CT

Funny, until recently I never thought I'd have one now I suddenly have two! Unfortunately I will likely have to sell the late 60's/early 70's L (no serial number plate so not sure what year). I will be keeping the L8 for a long time though. Low gear, electric start and governor with brush hog, sweet!!! I posted some pics of both of them on my other thread.


----------



## markiemark

I have 3 now. A 1957 L, a 1975 L8, and just got a 1962 L. They all run fine. The 57 smokes a little but Im trying to get it to "kick the habit". LOL!


----------



## gwbgravely

I have a 1935 Model D with cultivator, 1943 Model L with cultivator, 1948 Model L with circular saw, 1952 Model L with rotary plow, 1954 Model L with left hand rotary mower, 1966 Model L super convertible no attachment, 1966 Model L8 with a 1950's snow blade, (Purchased new), 1970 Model C8 with bush hog, and my work tractor is a 1980 Model 5460, purchased new by my dad. Thanks


----------



## rhittle

*My Gravely's*

I had 4 Gravely Tractors when I started my business In 1973. I eventually sold them because I had evolved into needing larger equipment. Now, over 35 years later, I still had fond memories of those great machines. Lately I have collected 3 out of the 4 I had and added one that I didn't. My Machines I have collected for restoration are
1974 - 817 with snow plow and 50" mower
1973 - Commercial 12 with snow plow, bushog, 40" mower and sulky
1984 - 5260 with 30" mower, cultivator, snow plow and sulky
1966 - L 1 Super 8 with 30" mower, 40" mower and sulky


----------



## wjjones

I dont have one Yet! I am still looking around though kinda like the old walk behind style. I had recently missed one on CL that had dual wheels on it.


----------



## wjjones

Gravely Fix'ER Uppers What model is this tractor with the deck on the front, and are they hard to find?


----------



## rhittle

wjjones said:


> Gravely Fix'ER Uppers What model is this tractor with the deck on the front, and are they hard to find?


They are pretty easy to find. Get on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## rhittle

wjjones said:


> Gravely Fix'ER Uppers What model is this tractor with the deck on the front, and are they hard to find?


I forgot to mention that there are several models going back into the 40's or farther. But, more recent, (60's - 90's) there are several models. Gravely calls them walk behinds. they have the L series, Commercial 10 and 12, 5000 series, the 500 series and the Pro models.


----------



## Wayne195

I currently have a Gravely 8183-T with a 18hp Onan. My avater is a picture of it.


----------



## Phill

*5260.*

My 5260 I purchased at an auction.


----------



## Dugout

Do they come up a lot at auction?


----------



## GravelyNut

They come up on auctions of gov't owned equipment. You just have to watch for them. An example of the herd.


----------



## Trailhead4x4

Hello all, just joined here about 5 minutes ago. I have a 1972 (maybe 1974, not exactly sure) 812 Tractor and a few attachments for it. I use the mower the most, but also have a snow blower, plow, and rear mounted tiller. My dad bought it new before I was born and I absolutely love that tractor. It's had a hard life and I'm hoping to find the resources I need to get it back into good condition. I also just recently bought my very own Gravely, a 1980 8125 tractor with an Onan 16HP 2 cylinder engine and it came with a 50" mower. It also has a hydraulic implement lift so I think I'll put the snow blower on it this winter.


----------



## ashgravely

Hi to all ! I joined the FORUM today because i have a 812 Gravely tractor i bough new about 30 years ago and now i"ve decided i wanted to quit scrapping stones out of the driveway and throwing them all over the yard. I think i bought a lift assist kit 25 years ago and never put it on. The part #11271El 15051. I have no idea if is the right part for the 38 inch snowblower ? Also , not sure how it bolts on ; especially to the blower! If anybody can help ,i would greatly appreciate it ! JUST A NOTE : It's really great seeing all these old pictures of Gravelys. If i knew then what i know now about Gravelys , i would have bough a bigger model and kept better care of it. It surely has been a Godsend. THANKS


----------



## JohnD

Hi - I bought my first Gravely about 20+ years ago - a 1966 Commercial 10 with a bunch of attachments. It ran well until about 7 years ago when the piston rod went. That event triggered a number of other Gravely acquisitions. I've restored a couple of these, and at this time all are running except the 1966 which now has a new engine and I'm completing the installation. 

WALKBEHIND TRACTORS
1962 Gravely Model LI 
1966 Gravely Commercial 10
1969 Gravely Commercial 10A
1972 Gravely Commercial 10A

4 WHEEL TRACTORS
1976 Gravely 812
1973 Gravely 408 w/ 34" Mower; rear weight box, snow plow
1973 Gravely 408 w/ 34" Mower
1974 Gravely 408 w/ 34" Mower; extended hitch
1994 Gravely 18-G


----------



## st1024

*gravely's i own*

Hello all:

Just joined, and besides owning several Bolens, i also own 2 gravely's. one is a model LI with and snowthrower, and the other is an 816with an Briggs 16hp and a 48inch snowblower. not been used in a while


----------



## Richard-tx

I have:

5665
8123 converted to 8163 Onan
818T
16G


----------



## Islander206

I have a 524 I bought new on 1977 and am on my third engine - lots of hours on my tractor and well used 

For attachments bought new in '77: Rotary Cultivator, Rotary Plow, Brush Hog, Chipper/Shredder, Dozing blade on the tool holder and hauling cart. 

Bought new in '79: Flail. 

Bought used in '85: twin blade mower that I rebuilt.


----------



## wjjones

I dont but i am looking! I would like one that has the front deck i think it is in the 400 series 4 wheel tractor style?


----------



## woodsman2011

*Picked this up last weekend*

Been searchin' hi and lo and I finally got one. My daddy worked for Gravely. Started when they came to Clemmons, NC in 1968 @ and stayed with em til they shuddered the place somewhere in the '80s, I think. Still working on getting it running. Overhauled the carb and now working on getting the ignition system working. It is a 1968 C-12 with 30" budh hog and sulkie. 

Only had one other Gravely I bought new back in the nineties, a 16-G pro. 

Kelly


And now, as of today,4/13/11, It Now RUNS. YIPEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## tractormonkey

I have a Gravely 817? or something close.









Its been in my family since the early 80's. Great mower.


----------



## gravelymay

Hi Guys
I have been using & owned Gravely since about 1978.
I first got a L model and a rotor plow for $100.00. 1978.
That traded for a new 5660 Ran for about 3 years 
Traded the 5660 in on a 8123 with all the front hook up.
In 1983 got a gravely dealership sold the 8123.
in 1985 sold the engine off of a 8123 so I got a 19 hp Series II Kohler
and put on it used it for demonstrator used the tractor for 25 years.
The Kohler started using a lot oil in 2007 so I went looking for a new engine.
The new Kohler series II 19 Hp where $3,000.00 So I went looking .
The only thing I could fine at the time that may fit was a Honda with a 1 1/8 X 3 3/4 long crank.
I decided to get it and make a adapter for it.
well when I got the engine and pull the old Kohler adapter to what I was in for.
Low and Behold The adapter fit the Honda 24 Hp 
but there is a space between where the gaskets match of about .063 .
So I used a .125 thick piece of neoprene between the two.
Had to come up with a exhaust sys .
Boy does this thing have the power!!!

I guess this long but this is my story

Thanks Bruce g


----------



## gravelymay

Then and now 
I changed the exhaust to get away from the tires and oil cooler.


----------



## gravelymay

Here is a picture My LI repowered with a 13 Hp engine from a spray washer.

Thanks Bruce g


----------



## nohandles

I've just joined the fray, hope to get to know some of you here. 3 days ago I got a 1975 526 series Gravely with the , plow, chains, brush hog, sulky, tiller, cultivator and roller. I'm pretty excited to finally have one. Its only been 45 years to pine over them. My neighbor had it out in his shed. He hadn't run it in 10 years but fortunately had taken out the gas before storing it. For some reason he put in a new battery last fall but did nothing accept keep it charged over the winter. When I got it home put in gas it started up but ran rough as a cob. Quick clean up of the the carb and it runs like a top now.
New rectifier, plug and air cleaner as soon as they come in.


----------



## Richard-tx

Richard-tx said:


> I have:
> 
> 5665
> 8123 converted to 8163 Onan
> 818T
> 16G


The fleet has grown.

I now have:

Pro8
2 - 5665
818T
8163
18G - upgraded the 16G
24G










The 2nd 5665 is not in the picture.


----------



## GravelyNut

As I haven't posted a list yet.
1925 D (2), 1940 L, 1941 L, 1943 L, 1944 L, 1945 L , 1947 L, 1947 L with Jenkins head, 1948 L brass tag, 1948	L non-brass tag, 1950 L, 1951 L, 1955 LI, 1956 L, 1957 L, 1959 LI, 1960 LS, 1960 L, 1961 LI (2), 1962 LI, 1962 L (2), 1964 L, 1967 450 prototype, 1967 424, 1967 CI, 1967 C8, 1970 CI, 1970 C8, 1974 C8, 1975 Comm 10A,1980 5200, 1981 8162-T (2),1981 5260, 1982 8163-B, 1988 PM-50 converted to 2-wheeler, 1989 24-G, 2006 SE 2-wheeler, 2008 Rapid XZ, plus several undated Ls, a Comm 12, 5660 Comm, 5665 Comm, 5665 Professional, 2 PM 20-G, 3 16-G, 2 20-G, 2 Pro 8, 1232-H, 816 converted to 816S, 8122 converted to 8162-B, 20-H, 8173-KT, 8199-KT, undated aircooled D.


----------



## Richard-tx

Richard-tx said:


> I have:
> 
> 5665
> 8123 converted to 8163 Onan
> 818T
> 16G



Update to my list:

5665 w steering brake
5665 
Pro8
Pro16
818
8163
16G
24G


----------



## littlefuryguy

hi im a newbie i have an old? gravley it has a pto and except that its not seized i know nothing about it ill post pics in a day or 2


----------



## opiejans

Just bought a Gravely Professional 20 G. It has a Kolher 20 hp Magnum engine and came with a mower deck and blower. S/N 00588140 and another plate located just below it with the #s 41876. How do I find out the year etc? Looking to restore it over the winter and any adive would be greatly appreciated. Also looking for all new decals for this unit. Ideas/sources? I am located in Ontario canada. Dealers/part suppliers near by?


----------



## Richard-tx

For decals try rggraphics.com


----------



## mrgravely88

1952 model l. 1963 model LI. 1967 L8. 1963 CI


----------



## BcKc

I seem to have jumped in with both feet! I purchased "one" L tractor and it came with fove other complete units that are disasembled and need to be restored. Some will be stock as it depends on the age. I think I could have one from the 40's, if that is the case it will get a full restoration and then used some! Just for the lawn so it wont have to work to hard.

KC


----------



## johndear

BcKc said:


> I seem to have jumped in with both feet! I purchased "one" L tractor paint and it came with fove other complete units that are disasembled and need to be restored. Some will be stock as it depends on the age. I think I could have one from the 40's, if that is the case it will get a full restoration and then used some! Just for the lawn so it wont have to work to hard.
> 
> KC


Very cool. Got any pics?


----------



## smoothracing

I have a 1981 5665 commercial,a 8163t and a 8122g,and i am thinking of buying a 20g a guy has or a john deere 430


----------



## smoothracing

hear are mine 8163t,8122g,and 5665 and possibly a 20g by friday or a john deere 430


----------



## Richard-tx

Here is a picture of most of the fleet.









What is missing in the picture is another 5665, a Pro16, and a 5660.


----------



## Trailhead4x4

Trailhead4x4 said:


> Hello all, just joined here about 5 minutes ago. I have a 1972 (maybe 1974, not exactly sure) 812 Tractor and a few attachments for it. I use the mower the most, but also have a snow blower, plow, and rear mounted tiller. My dad bought it new before I was born and I absolutely love that tractor. It's had a hard life and I'm hoping to find the resources I need to get it back into good condition. I also just recently bought my very own Gravely, a 1980 8125 tractor with an Onan 16HP 2 cylinder engine and it came with a 50" mower. It also has a hydraulic implement lift so I think I'll put the snow blower on it this winter.


I'm so embarrassed, my tractor is an 8163, my mistake. Anybody got info on the charging system for these tractors? Mine is no longer charging the battery, it runs perfectly, starts no problem, but I have to get it back on the charger when I'm done using it.


----------



## smoothracing

I haven't had a problem with my 8163t charging yet but you can to oldgravelys.net and you can look at the wiring diagram too see if it is wired right.


----------



## Trailhead4x4

smoothracing said:


> I haven't had a problem with my 8163t charging yet but you can to oldgravelys.net and you can look at the wiring diagram too see if it is wired right.


so after finding out I need a new ignition switch, nobody seems to recognize 8163-T as a real model number. What does the T indicate in the model number?


----------



## Richard-tx

According to Gravely, the 8163T (t=Onan Twin) was made in 1979 and 1980. 

My 818T was made only one year, 1978.

http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/Cust_Serv_Update_88_89_1188.pdf

The switch you likely need is a Stens 430-249 It crosses over to:


ARIENS 03115200
GRAVELY 019223
JACOBSEN 129746
JACOBSEN 129846
JOHN DEERE AM103286
JOHN DEERE AM32318
NATIONAL 1A808B
TORO 12-8140

it has a pinout that looks like this:










Terminal letters are decoded as follows:

B - Battery
A - Accessory
R - Regulator
S - Starter Solenoid
M - Magneto
I - Ignition


----------



## Handiman

*Gravely Walkbehinds*

Hi ! Newbie here !

5 Gravely Walkbehinds 1960-73 

1960 L
1965 L8
1967 C8 not running yet 
1971 C1
1973 C8

Attachments, Sulky 3 ea .

I'm a little late in this thread but I wanted to get in.

Ted


----------



## ftorleans1

I have a 1975 812. My Church bought a newer John Deere and didn't need the Gravely any longer. She was in rough condition when I received it. I pulled the tires, sanded the wheels, primed and painted. I purchased a new Michigan seat from Northern tool. I had to free up the starter bendix and purchase the pto side of the mower deck drive shaft. That's been basically it with the exception of I just rebuilt the starter at the beginning of February. This is my first Gravely and I have to say, it has been the best tractor I've ever owned... Can't wait to aquire a second.... I have always wanted a Gravely and when I found that our Church was getting rid of it, I promptly jumped on it. I still need to do a repaint however, here she is...


----------



## tractormonkey

I have and 812 just like this that I would like to sell to someone who could restore to this condition and savor. It runs everytime I start it. We have too much area to mow efficiently with it though.

Located in Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## Richard-tx

Restoring a tractor is usually an expensive proposition. I recently completed a 8129 restoration and repower. Here is what it needed

1 set of tires - $300
One fuel tank - $80
hydralic valve - $50
new seat - $80
battery - $80
Paint and decals- $180
mower deck bearings and wheels - ???
Steering rebuild - ???
Reseal transmission - $25
replacement engine - $400
New crankshaft for replacement engine - $130

So after spending over $1300 I now have a 8249 Gravely tractor.

I am getting rid the the K301 engine that came on that tractor. While it ran, it isn't worth messing with. If I can't sell it I am tossing it in a dumpster somewhere.


----------



## Scott197869

*How a question*

Got a question bout old gravely if someone could give a way get ahold them to text an send pic if they yr an anything bout it


----------



## Richard-tx

I suggest that you start a new topic. Also post your questions.

Richard - who's latest restoration & repower is a Onan p224 powered 8249.


----------



## Mowerdawg

*Not on the poll!?!*

I have a yet to be restored Promaster 50 Three Wheeler with 15hp Kohler. This tractor was a weekly used machine by my neighbor. He hit so many stumps, meters, etc. I was reworking the deck every time he cut! Finally welded a piece of 1 1\4" angle iron on the leading edge of the deck sort of as a guard. Perhaps a plow, I dunno. It worked. Last year the carb bowl cracked (?) and leaking gas started a little fire and that was it for him. Being almost 90 years old he decided he couldn't move fast enough, so the Gravely Beast became mine. Drove it up the hollar to the shop and parked it. Have yet to find time to restore but would really like to get after it.
What did it cost me? Nuttin. Well, I built him an old Craftsman 50" with a Kohler Magnum Twin and three speed duel range to take it's place. Even painted his nickname on it. Goes by Rusty so the plate reads Rust #1. He loves it.


----------



## jtheodore

*What do I have?*

I just aquired from my work a Gravely Professional 16hp 2 wheeler. It has a 60" mower deck, a brush hog, a snow blower, a plow, and a street sweeper attachment. Is this a good find? It is in mint condition. Our maintainance dept kept this thing tip top. No rust. Garage kept. Whats it all worth?


----------



## Richard-tx

If it is the Vanguard powered tractor the tractor without attachments is worth between 2-3 k. If the rest if it is in as good a shape as I think, the attachments should be worth another 3k of more. I would say your total is around $5k or so.

That Pro16 is likely the most desired of the two wheel tractors.

We need pictures!


----------



## jtheodore

Richard-tx said:


> If it is the Vanguard powered tractor the tractor without attachments is worth between 2-3 k. If the rest if it is in as good a shape as I think, the attachments should be worth another 3k of more. I would say your total is around $5k or so.
> 
> That Pro16 is likely the most desired of the two wheel tractors.
> 
> We need pictures!


Thanks so much. I absolutly will take some pictures tomorrow. I have not even brought it home from the office yet. I am almost positive the model is 985114.


----------



## jtheodore

Sweet set up.


----------



## Richard-tx

jtheodore said:


> Thanks so much. I absolutly will take some pictures tomorrow. I have not even brought it home from the office yet. I am almost positive the model is 985114.


That is indeed a correct model number for a 16hp Vanguard powered two wheel tractor.


----------



## jtheodore

*Gravely For Sale*

This thing is way to much machine for me. I cut my acre lawn in 20 min. but I did not feel in control of the machine. It is the professional 16 2 wheeler. I have original manuals for machine and all attachments. Stickers are still on the machine from the dealer. Absolute mint condition. Model is 985114. Comes with sulky, 32" snow cannon, 60" mower deck, 30" brush hog, 48" street sweeping attachment, 48" snow plow,and original toolbox that came with the machine. This set up can start a landscaping buisness. Asking $4200 OBO. South Jersey.


----------



## Richard-tx

You might have a hard time selling the whole setup as one lot. Break it into separate lots and put each on ebay with bidding starting at $0.01 The market will dictate it's true value.

Personally, I would keep the thing. You may feel like you are not in control of it, but once you get used to it, you will have more control than ever before. Three things.

1 - it is OK to slip the clutches. It is an oil bath clutch and will last 40 years under heavy use.

2 - Let the machine do the work. Don't fight it. All it needs is a little guidance. Relax and let it do it's thing.

3 - It would be the last lawn mower you would ever buy provided you take care of it. Gravely tractors generally outlast their owner.

4 - Maybe you need a 30" mower. That would likely be the ticket for you. You would be hard pressed to get a higher quality of cut at any price.

5 - I (and others) would not have a garden if I did not own a Gravely.

If you cut your lawn in 20 minutes with a 20" push mower, then you likely don't have anything even close to an acre to mow. The Gravely would be overkill. I spend about 30 minutes cutting my front lawn and I have a 50" mower deck. The back yard is bigger and takes me longer to mow.


----------



## jtheodore

I appreciate your advice Richard. How hard would it be to find a smaller mower deck for my gravely? I have been looking online and haven't seen much of anything out there.


----------



## Handiman

*Promaster 50*

Hello All
I just picked up a 1983? Gravely Promaster 50. It has a good running 16hp Koler on it the rest of it is fair to good. Need some deck bearings and blades should be ready to go. I have about 20¢ a pound in it and wondering what it might be worth. Got too much STUFF now and don't know if I will keep it. Try to upload pics later.

Ted


----------



## ftorleans1

I see this has sort of fizzled out. I have a 1975 - 812. I use the tractor for general hauling, pulling, snowplowing along with grass cutting. Amazing to have a 38 year old tractor which can still keep up with new tractors. Plenty of scheduled maintenance....


----------



## Doorkeeper

It is Great reading about You Guys Gravelys & projects.
I have 2 Ls a 1963 & a 1957. I am going to use the 1957 for parts to keep the 1963 running as need be.
I am having a problem at present with the 1963 Gravely Model L mod # 99911
speed. I think that the inner gears of the HI/LOW planetary are not working.
This tractor should be slow enough that I can run the turning plow without having to slip the forward motion. Is that correct.


----------



## jakethemuss

1970ish 430 four wheel tractor here. 40" deck and a snow blade to start with. Bringing her back to life has been fun. But perfect working order is the next goal.


----------



## jakethemuss

jakethemuss said:


> 1970ish 430 four wheel tractor here. 40" deck and a snow blade to start with. Bringing her back to life has been fun. But perfect working order is the next goal.


More pics.


----------



## Fluid

I have a 1986 8179-G with about 1070 hours on it, 50" hydro lift deck, 48" snow dozer blade, Gravely wheel weights front & back. I'm the 2nd owner, original paint. I also have a 1973 816 50" hydro lift deck, Gravely wheel weights front & back, 36" snow cannon, rotary tiller, unicorn log splitter, plant hole digger, weight rack, 16.5 hp Onan twin. I'm the 2nd owner with this one too


----------



## sunn300t

ive got what i believe to be a 1966 southern region li with 30" brushhog/mower and dozer blade i traded a 1991 mtd that had only been used like 20 times for it. i think i got a good deal


----------



## Fluid

sunn300t said:


> ive got what i believe to be a 1966 southern region li with 30" brushhog/mower and dozer blade i traded a 1991 mtd that had only been used like 20 times for it. i think i got a good deal


What is a southern region li ? Is it a tractor that was sold in the southern part of the US, or the warmer part of the country?


----------



## sunn300t

if the serial has SR before the numbers it means it was made in the southern region plant i think it was in georgia


----------



## sunn300t

li is the model


----------



## Fluid

OK, so there the same tractors but just made at different plants? Was one better then the other? Which one was the best to get?


----------



## sunn300t

as far as i knownthere


----------



## sunn300t

sorry computer mishap as far as i know there is no real difference


----------



## dasquip

I have an 8162-T. Bought it last summer. Do not know the year, and the serial number isn't readable.


----------



## B0neyard

*Gravely 8162-B*

Recently purchased a 1979 8162 B. Had to go through and replace the ignition system and starter but the thing runs like a bear now. I have the 50" mower deck with manual lift. In search of a set of lift assist springs for the deck but they are not easy to find, reasonably priced. 
While I had the rear wheels off I decided to grease the clutch splines. Easy enough job to do. I now notice the tractor sort of lurches into drive when the clutches engage. I guess I need to find the sweet spot on the adjustment nuts or is there a prescribed gap in the clutch plates I should be shooting for? 
The guy I bought the machine from still has the snow blower attachment, which I did not need. If anyone is looking for that, let me know. When I went to the local small engine shop in search of ignition parts, ( a listed Gravely dealer who only sell Ariens) the guy said, "you can't get parts for that thing, take it to the dump and buy something new". I went online, here and a few other searches and came up with everything I needed. I'd rather have this machine under me than most anything new I see today. Cheers.


----------

